# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  Πρόβλημα με θυροτηλεόραση Bitron Video

## dog80

Έχω μια πολύ παλιου τύπου θυροτηλεόραση της Bitron Video.


1969_Firs_step.jpg

Πρίν μερικές ημέρες, με τη μεγάλη κακοκαιρία, μετά απο πτώση κεραυνού σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί, και απ ότι φαίνεται δέν δίνει ρεύμα ούτε για το κυπρί.

Βρήκα αυτό που φαίνεται σαν το τροφοδοτικό και για την τηλεόραση και για το κυπρί. Πάνω του γράφει *AS10*

as10.jpg

Τί έχω βρεί μέχρι τώρα:

Αυτό παίρνει 19 Volt AC απο το δευτερεύον του Μ/Σ, το ανορθώνει και με μια διάταξη που φαίνεται σαν emmiter follower με μία zener και το μεγάλο τρανζίστορ, σταθεροποιεί την τάση στα περίπου 12 Volt DC. 

Η κλέμα που φαίνεται το κίτρινο καλώδιο είναι η γείωση. Η σταθεροποιημένη τάση βγαίνει στο μαύρο καλώδιο. Μάλιστα έβαλα και μία βατική αντίσταση των 6 Ohm, άρα ρεύμα περίπου 2 A και κρατούσε την τάση απόλυτα σταθερή. Δέν φαίνεται να έχει πρόβλημα εκεί.

Η κλέμα που είναι το κόκκινο καλώδιο είναι μάλλον κάποια εντολή, γιατι καταλήγει μέσω αντίστασης στη βάση ενός μικρού τρανζίστορ.

Έχει κανείς ιδέα τί μπορεί να είναι αυτό?

Επιπλέον, ξέρει κανείς πού αλλού μπορεί να είνια το πρόβλημα?

Ευχαριστώ!

----------

